

Show HN: A monitoring Bot for your Turntable.fm Room - Stwerner
https://github.com/swerner/tt_fm_bot

======
Stwerner
Hey all, I made this over the last couple weeks learning Node and Mongo in the
process. It was originally just for the room I spend time in, but after some
interest for one for other rooms, I made it more generic and easier for anyone
to set one up of their own. It is built off Turntable API[1] by Alain Gilbert.

[1] <https://github.com/alaingilbert/Turntable-API>

